# Erstes Offizielles Forumstraining Felsenmeer...



## johnny.winter (25. Juni 2004)

*...für Alte Säcke und alle, die es werden wollen*  .

Die Idee finde ich genial und natürlich wäre ich gern dabei. Sollen die U30 Styler und Bei-Der-ODM-Oder-DM-Oder-Sonstwo-Titel-Abgreifer uns (nur äußerlich) alten Herren doch bitte mal zeigen, wie es richtig abgeht. Fettes Training tagsüber und so mit Grillparty am Abend usw. 

Terminvorschlag: 19./20. September!

Alle anderen WE sind bei mir wegen Dienst und diverser Familienfeierlichkeiten ausgebucht.


----------



## Pitty (25. Juni 2004)

johnny.winter schrieb:
			
		

> *...für Alte Säcke und alle, die es werden wollen*  .
> Terminvorschlag: 19./20. September!



Jaaa, Datum find ich voll OK, wobei toto sein Einwand von wegen Wetter das ganze vielleicht doch in den August vorzuverlegen auch nicht ganz unberechtigt ist, Terminvorschläge zu August mach ich was später, hab meinen Kalender zuhause gelassen...

Aber nicht speziell für uns alten Säcke sondern eher speziell für die die es noch nicht so gut können, bzw. auch für totale Anfänger... so zwischen 6 und 60   
Vielleicht wirklich nach dem bereits von mir vorgeschlagenem Motto: *jeder bringt einen interessierten NochNichtTrialer mit!* Wer ein Zweit- o. Drittrad hat bringt das auch mit... usw. .... Ursprüngliche Idee war ja, das WIR SELBST den Sport forcieren müssen um das es MEHR Trialer werden ....

Pit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny.winter (25. Juni 2004)

doppelpost


----------



## johnny.winter (25. Juni 2004)

Pitty schrieb:
			
		

> johnny.winter schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [YoSHi] (25. Juni 2004)

sorry aber wo genau liegt das?


----------



## Schlingsi (25. Juni 2004)

[YoSHi] schrieb:
			
		

> sorry aber wo genau liegt das?



http://home.t-online.de/home/konrad.stein/felsen.htm


sorry das ich das nicht richtig verlinken kann, aber irgendwie will safari hier auf dem mac nicht die pop-up-fenster für solche rafinessen öffnen. kann man da abhilfe schaffen?

edit: ging anscheinend automatisch.


----------



## biketrialer (25. Juni 2004)

johnny.winter schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Blitz-Und-Donner-Wochenende kann man immer erwischen und im Sep. ist es mglw. nicht mehr ganz so heiß. Außerdem will ich unbedingt und unter allen Umständen dabei sein und es geht nicht früher, leider.
> Wenn irgendwie möglich also bitte bei diesem Termin bleiben.



also wie gesagt ich bin eh dabei!
also wegen hitze gehts eigentlich auch im sommer oben aufm felsberg da der so 800m hoch is isses da im wald schön kühl und schattig,
also wegen termin muss halt ma jder sehen wann er kann......
toto


----------



## johnny.winter (25. Juni 2004)

Kuhl, dann sind wir schonmal zu dritt.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (25. Juni 2004)

sers,

ich würde auch gern dahin kommen, aber leider hab ich kein auto. bin jaa erst 17. leider kann ich am we nie. erst wieder ab mitte oktober (aber das wird wohl nen bischen zu spät sein). in den sommerferin wäre das okay mit dem termin und ich denke mal, das es dieses jahr eh kein richtigen sommer gibt.
würde mir gern mal das alles angucken und nen paar tipps von euch sammeln, da ich erst dieses jahr richtig mit trial angefangen hab.

also ich bin dabei, wenn es in den sommerferien ist.

Jan


----------



## Pitty (25. Juni 2004)

Bike-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> sers,
> 
> ich würde auch gern dahin kommen, aber leider hab ich kein auto. bin jaa erst 17. leider kann ich am we nie. erst wieder ab mitte oktober (aber das wird
> also ich bin dabei, wenn es in den sommerferien ist.
> ...



Na ja, Du hast gute 8 Wochen Zeit, das eine WE frei zu halten... dann könnte ich Dich mitnehmen... 
Einen Platz werde ich frei haben, so das ich irgendwen aus der Nähe der A5 (ab dem Gambacher Kreuz -> Süden) mitnehmen kann.
Datumsmässig sollten wir vielleicht einfach das WE 17.09 - 19.09 jetzt fixieren! Es scheint ja keine Comp´s oder sonstigen Events an dem WE zu geben!

Pit


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (25. Juni 2004)

Ich werde dann, wenn ihr wollt den trainer machen, dass bin ich gewohnt und habe schon gut Übung dadrin, weil ich das fast tägl. beim Claudio mache.............also tranier.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sensiminded (25. Juni 2004)

gelapp    

ich hab mal die bilder von dort angesehen - das ist ja der hammer!!!

und ich wohne dort nicht!!!

komme nicht so ganz drüber weg. da muss ich auch hinkommen. weiß aber noch nicht ob es hundert pro klappt.


----------



## biketrialer (25. Juni 2004)

Pitty schrieb:
			
		

> Datumsmässig sollten wir vielleicht einfach das WE 17.09 - 19.09 jetzt fixieren!
> Pit



geht klar!
toto


----------



## biketrialer (25. Juni 2004)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> http://home.t-online.de/home/konrad.stein/felsen.htm
> 
> 
> sorry das ich das nicht richtig verlinken kann, aber irgendwie will safari hier auf dem mac nicht die pop-up-fenster für solche rafinessen öffnen. kann man da abhilfe schaffen?
> ...



werd ma neue fotos machen und hier reinstellen, damit ihr ma auf neusten f.meer stand seit.............
toto


----------



## Smilymarco (25. Juni 2004)

Des is bei uns ganz in der nähe.... ich muss ma schaun ob ich da kann ^^

dann könnt ihr auchma sehen was EInradfahrer im Felsenmeer anstellen können ^^


----------



## johnny.winter (26. Juni 2004)

So, nachdem Datum und Ort schonmal feststehen und die ersten Teilnehmer auch (sogar einen Bundestrainer haben wir schon ), möchte ich als Fred-Eröffner hiermit nochmal alle ganz herzlich zur FMTSFJUA* einladen. Egal ob jung oder alt oder irgendwo dazwischen.
Um die Details abzuklären ist dann ja noch genügend Zeit. 


*Felsenmeertrainingssessionfürjungundalt


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (28. Juni 2004)

In meinem Kalender ist der 19. ein Sonntag und der 20. ein Montag. Ich nehme an, dass 18./ 19. gemeint ist.

Am 19. ist SDM in Sulz. Wenn ich es am Sonntag in Eberstadt richtig verstanden habe, dann fällt das aber aus. In dem Fall würde ich auch kommen, aber am 18. und 19.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny.winter (28. Juni 2004)

Ralf Stofer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehme an, dass 18./ 19. gemeint ist.
> ...


Stimmt natürlich. Danke fürs Berichtigen.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (28. Juni 2004)

sers,

@ Pitty 
danke für dein angebot aber leider kann ich am we nicht, ausserdem hab ich mir mal die page angeguckt. die felsen, die da sind, sind voll groß, da komme ich nirgendswo drauf, ich komme grad mal auf ne bank drauf...............würde nur im weg rumstehen   

aber trotzdem danke nochmal

Jan


----------



## johnny.winter (28. Juni 2004)

Bike-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> die felsen, die da sind, sind voll groß, da komme ich nirgendswo drauf.........würde nur im weg rumstehen
> ...


Mach Dir mal nicht schon vorher ins Hemd! Meinst Du ich komme höher als eine durchschnittliche Bordsteinkante?! 
Who cares!?! 
Deswegen wollen wir doch dahin, damit es besser wird. Nicht um allen zu zeigen was für tolle Hechte wir sind. Das kommt erst später...


----------



## Scrat (28. Juni 2004)

johnny.winter schrieb:
			
		

> Mach Dir mal nicht schon vorher ins Hemd! Meinst Du ich komme höher als eine durchschnittliche Bordsteinkante?!
> Who cares!?!
> Deswegen wollen wir doch dahin, damit es besser wird. Nicht um allen zu zeigen was für tolle Hechte wir sind. Das kommt erst später...



Also, ich war schonmal im Felsenmeer, als ich mein 20" vielleicht 3 Wochen hatte...

"Unten" kann man als Anfänger wirklich nicht so viel machen, aber oberhalb vom Kiosk geht schon einiges.

An dem Wochenende wäre ich dann hoffentlich auch dabei.

Servus, Thomas


----------



## biketrialer (29. Juni 2004)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich war schonmal im Felsenmeer, als ich mein 20" vielleicht 3 Wochen hatte...
> 
> "Unten" kann man als Anfänger wirklich nicht so viel machen, aber oberhalb vom Kiosk geht schon einiges.
> 
> ...



@bike-trialer:
ja unten isses halt recht kniffelig, aber oben is auch für dich was dabei!
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (29. Juni 2004)

unten is irgendwie genauso geil wie oben, oben sind halt viele hohe und weite jumps dabei, unten natürlich auch, aber unten kann man besser z.b. für nen wettkampf trainieren!!


----------



## Scrat (29. Juni 2004)

Hi,



			
				Ralf Stofer schrieb:
			
		

> Am 19. ist SDM in Sulz. Wenn ich es am Sonntag in Eberstadt richtig verstanden habe, dann fällt das aber aus. In dem Fall würde ich auch kommen, aber am 18. und 19.



Sulz fällt nicht aus!

Josef hat mich gerade angerufen und um Korrektur gebeten:

Nur die Siegerehrung der Bodenseemeisterschaft findet nicht in Sulz statt, sondern erst am 23.10. in Zürich beim Hallentrial.

Der SDM-Lauf selbst findet auf jeden Fall statt.

Also, neuer Termin? Zumindest für die SDM-Fahrer?

Servus, Thomas


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (29. Juni 2004)

Ach Du Schande! Da hab ich mich wohl vertan.

Ist Sulz wie letztes Jahr nur am Sonntag? Dann könnte man Samstags zum Felsenmeer. Aber so toll ist das auch nicht. Wenn dann wären 2 Tage schon das Richtige.

Aber jetzt geht das Termin-Theater los, wie ich es bei anderen Anlässen auch schon beobachtet habe.

Wie wäre dann Oktober? Im Oktober ist das Wetter auch oft noch schön und so ein schönes Herbst WE ist doch auch was tolles. Und jeder hätte lange Zeit zum es "einzurichten".

Falls Oktober, dann schlage ich für die "Ausschreibung" ;-) vor, dass es unabhängig vom Wetter statt findet und jeder "Eingeschriebene" kommen "muss" (sonst kommt er in den Schwitzkasten).


----------



## biketrialer (30. Juni 2004)

Ralf Stofer schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Du Schande! Da hab ich mich wohl vertan.
> 
> Ist Sulz wie letztes Jahr nur am Sonntag? Dann könnte man Samstags zum Felsenmeer. Aber so toll ist das auch nicht. Wenn dann wären 2 Tage schon das Richtige.
> 
> ...



oktober is halt recht spät für so was wegen unbeständigem wetter, klar kanns im oktober auch schöne tage geben, aber is halt so ne sache, ich habs net soweit bis dahin von daher is mir das egal; müsst ihr halt wissen ich wäre für august bzw. september, wenn ihr euch halt auf oktober einigt auch gut.....
toto


----------



## Pitty (30. Juni 2004)

@all

Vielleicht sollten wir mal klären, wer wegen Sulz nicht zum Forumstraining kommen kann/will, bzw. wer gerne beide Veranstaltungen besuchen/fahren will...
Ralf_Stofer mit Sohn sind bisher zwei... wer noch?

@Mr. Trial Kann ich da eigentlich irgendwo mit´m Wohnwagen hin oder gibt´s da Probleme?

@Ralf_Stofer Ich würds ja sehr bedauern wenn ihr zwei fehlt!


Wenn sich über einen neuen Termin unterhalten wird, dann will ich folgende mal gern in den Raum werfen, weil nur da kann ich.

21.08 / 22.08
04.09 / 05.09
18.09 / 19.09     (der akt. Termin)
09.10 / 10.10     
alles spätere find ich ZU LAUBIG

Pit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (30. Juni 2004)

Pitty schrieb:
			
		

> 21.08 / 22.08


optimal


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (1. Juli 2004)

Wegen uns alleine sollte man das nicht verschieben. Dann kommen wir halt nur am Samstag zum Felsenmeer und fahren am Sonntag nach Sulz.


----------



## tommytrialer (1. Juli 2004)

ich würde eigentlich auchn gerne kommen, aber

21.08 / 22.08 bin ich beim WC in Lousanne
04.09 / 05.09 ist eine Woche vor der WM
18.09 / 19.09 (der akt. Termin) ist samstags frei und SOnntags Sulz
09.10 / 10.10 da kann ich

was wäre am 27 und 28 August?


----------



## johnny.winter (1. Juli 2004)

Ralf Stofer schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen uns alleine sollte man das nicht verschieben. Dann kommen wir halt nur am Samstag zum Felsenmeer und fahren am Sonntag nach Sulz.


Bei mir geht es definitiv nur am 18./19.09. Sollte der Termin verschoben werden, bin ich raus.
Ich glaube übrigens (wenn ich von mir ausgehe), dass ein Tag heftiges Training ausreichen. Am zweiten Tag wäre ich vermutlich sowieso "am Ende". Bei einem Ein-Tages-Treffen ist eben weniger Zeit zum Abhängen.


----------



## biketrialer (1. Juli 2004)

dann lassen wir jetzt 18/19.9. oder wie?
wegen wohnwagen das müsste oben auf parkplatz gehen!
toto


----------



## johnny.winter (5. Juli 2004)

Mr. Trial schrieb:
			
		

> dann lassen wir jetzt 18/19.9. oder wie?


Jawoll. Würde ich sagen. 
Wenn wir jetzt anfangen nach einem Termin zu suchen, der allen recht ist, findet das Treffen wahrscheinlich im Dezember statt. Deshalb: Termin bleibt.


----------



## biketrialer (5. Juli 2004)

alles klar, ich werd ma ende der woche aktuelle fotos vom f.meer reinstellen, muss halt ma dran denken die cam mitzunehmen  
toto


----------



## biketrialer (6. Juli 2004)

wie gesacht hier ein paar aktuelle f.meerbilder sogar eins mit pronomax 
toto


----------



## biketrialer (6. Juli 2004)

und noch zwei............
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny.winter (6. Juli 2004)

Sieh mal einer an, wie der Porno-Max die Dateigröße beeinflusst...


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (6. Juli 2004)

> Zitat von *johnny.winter*
> Sieh mal einer an, wie der Porno-Max die Dateigröße beeinflusst...



der ist geil, hätte von mir sein können.


----------



## robs (6. Juli 2004)

Hm ich dachte ich hab gute Augen...  aber ich kann wirklich nicht sehr viel erkennen. Hat dein Handy nicht noch ne Funktion, die Auflösung hoch zu stellen?


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (6. Juli 2004)

http://heckpart.homeip.net/~aramis/Bilder/[email protected]@2003-04-18

hier auf den pics kann man auch was erkennen!!!


----------



## Smilymarco (26. Juli 2004)

18.-19.9 werd ich dann nciht kommen können

da bin ich in Bad Wildbad


----------



## Scrat (1. September 2004)

So,

dann holen wir den Thread mal wieder aus der Versenkung 

Soweit ich das sehe, steht jetzt also der 18./19.09. als Termin fest?

Um wieviel Uhr treffen wir uns dann (und an welchem Parkplatz)?

Ich würde dann nach dem Training samstags weiterfahren nach Sulz zum SDM-Lauf. Falls also noch jemand eine Mitfahrgelegenheit sucht, könnte ich eventuell aushelfen.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (1. September 2004)

würd den oberen parkplatz aufm felsberg so 13 uhr favorisieren!
toto


----------



## ChrisKing (1. September 2004)

wie schauts eigentlich so dieses Wochenende so aus? hätte da jemand Zeit? Ich muss ma wieder gescheit trialen gehn!


----------



## Heizerer2000 (2. September 2004)

ChrisKing bei uns wäre Samstags was,ist nicht weit weg von dir.
Grus Peter


----------



## biketrialer (2. September 2004)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> wie schauts eigentlich so dieses Wochenende so aus? hätte da jemand Zeit? Ich muss ma wieder gescheit trialen gehn!



ja ginge auch, hab aber bereitschaftsdienst,wenn die arbeit anruft muss ich halt dann weg aber das wollen wir net hoffen....  
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (2. September 2004)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> 
> dann holen wir den Thread mal wieder aus der Versenkung
> 
> ...


yo check mal deine pm's


----------



## ChrisKing (2. September 2004)

also so wies ausschaut bin ich am Samstag im Felsenmeer (oben). Wetter soll ja saugut werden. Ich denk ma so ab 2 Uhr.


----------



## johnny.winter (3. September 2004)

unfortunately muss ich die felsenmeersession absagen. 
gestern beim kurierfahren wurde ich von einem wahnsinnigen verkehrsteilnehmer abgedrängt und musste eine strassenbahnschiene überspringen. leider fiel der bunnyhop zu kurz aus und ich landete mit dem vorderrad exakt *im* gleis.
fazit: auf die andere straßenseite gestürzt (entgegenkommender autofahrer konnte glücklicherweise ausweichen...), hand geprellt, ass auch, sowie kleinere schäden am rad. mist.
das trialen hat sich für die nächsten tage/wochen erledigt - die schmerzen!


----------



## biketrialer (3. September 2004)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> also so wies ausschaut bin ich am Samstag im Felsenmeer (oben). Wetter soll ja saugut werden. Ich denk ma so ab 2 Uhr.



chris wir sehen uns am sa  
toto


----------



## ChrisKing (3. September 2004)

jut, dann bis um 2. Wetter wird ja saugeil


----------



## biketrialer (4. September 2004)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> jut, dann bis um 2. Wetter wird ja saugeil



ich wiess noch net ob das bei mir wirklich klappt........werd versuchen so um gegen 3 dazu zukommen......!
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (9. September 2004)

Der 18.09. geht bei mir leider nicht.

In Schatthausen wurde das Training vorzeitig auf Wintermodus umgestellt. Davon wußte ich nichts. Deshalb ist an diesem Tag training und ich bin da für die kleinsten zuständig.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (9. September 2004)

jo also findet at jetzte statt? zumindest am 18.9.? bzw, wer kommt denn alles?
Weil der Jan G. würde auch kommen und er will wissen, obs nun stattfindet, wann und wo, also ich wills nur nochmla hören zur bestätigung, also fidet es statt am besagten Tag/uhrzeit, etc?


----------



## Scrat (10. September 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> jo also findet at jetzte statt? zumindest am 18.9.? bzw, wer kommt denn alles?



Also, wenn's nicht gerade aus Eimern kübelt, dann kommen Annette und ich. Wenn's arg regnet aber nicht, im Regen rumgurken müssen wir dann ja Sonntags noch genug.

Das mit der Mitfahrgelegenheit bekommen wir aber irgendwie trotzdem geregelt.

Servus, Thomas


----------



## biketrialer (10. September 2004)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Also, wenn's nicht gerade aus Eimern kübelt, dann kommen Annette und ich. Wenn's arg regnet aber nicht, im Regen rumgurken müssen wir dann ja Sonntags noch genug.
> 
> Das mit der Mitfahrgelegenheit bekommen wir aber irgendwie trotzdem geregelt.
> 
> Servus, Thomas



und nu?


----------



## ChrisKing (14. September 2004)

also ich bin auf jeden Fall diesen Samstag dabei, Wetter soll ja gut werden. 
Soll ich n Tobi mitnehmen? na oder? Der stinkt immer so..


----------



## biketrialer (15. September 2004)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> also ich bin auf jeden Fall diesen Samstag dabei, Wetter soll ja gut werden.
> Soll ich n Tobi mitnehmen? na oder? Der stinkt immer so..



dann pack en tobi in den kofferraum, zur not tu ihn halt noch nen sack oder so.....    
toto


----------



## tobsen (16. September 2004)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> also ich bin auf jeden Fall diesen Samstag dabei, Wetter soll ja gut werden.
> Soll ich n Tobi mitnehmen? na oder? Der stinkt immer so..



looool, ...seit dem letzten hotelaufenthalt brauch da wohl nich mehr zu diskutieren, wer hier stinkt ...   

mal abgesehen davon nimmst du mich nicht mit, sondern ich dich...  mit deiner Karre kommt ma ja über die 80 nich hinaus.


----------



## Scrat (17. September 2004)

So, der Samstag rückt näher.

Das Wetter sieht so aus:







Wir werden so zwischen 1300 und 1400 dort eintrudeln. Oberster Parkplatz (also am Restaurant).

Servus, Thomas


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. September 2004)

wer kommtn jetzte alles?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scrat (17. September 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> wer kommtn jetzte alles?



Du,
Annette,
ich,
Jan G. (hat er mir gerade geschrieben).

Sind wir schonmal 4.

Servus, Thomas


----------

